# Galaxy Ace - opinions plz



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 16, 2011)

hey hey

seeing as there does not yet seem to be a reliable unlock for the Orange Monte Carlo (yet) I'm looking at other phones and the Galaxy Ace has been mentioned

Looks like a good spec but, I know n'owt 

Any thoughts/lovers/haters?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 19, 2011)

Ok looking phone if you want a low spec smartphone but i'd go with the Samsung G2 if I was buying and not wanting to spend shed loads of money.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 21, 2011)

or wait a week or so for the Orange San Francisco II


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 22, 2011)

ooh

better spec than the Ace?  Just seen a price rumour of £99 for PAYG - if I can unlock it I'm interested.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 22, 2011)

hmm
similar specs
side by side comparison here http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=3724&idPhone2=4330


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 23, 2011)

I've got one. You don't really notice the lower spec, and i worry less about the screen with it being smaller...would  be hard to type if you are in any way hamfisted or have large fingers, even if you rotate the screen.

Seems a good sturdy little phone so far.


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2011)

It's swings and roundabouts between those two. The SFII has a much better screen res, but according to the stats above, the Galaxy has a much, much better battery life.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 24, 2011)

I'll let you know how it gets on running a 32Gb chip when it comes next week if you still haven't decided. The 2Gb one that comes with it is soon filled once you've put some music and apps on and there's not much onboard memory.

Sound quality from the music player is good, marginally better than from the jack plug on my laptop (Lenovo Thinkpad Edge/Winamp) when plugged into the same car amp.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 26, 2011)

Hmm
I dunno - I can get the SFII unlocked for £20 by Orange after three months - no idea if there is a working unlock ready at the mo'
The Galaxy I'm after is on O2 - and therefore my giffgaff SIM should play nice with it

I am thinking about replacing my ipod touch with the phone plus a 16/32gb card as I'd much rather carry one 'thing' around rather than two
Would one of these cut it as my main podcast/music player?


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 26, 2011)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Hmm
> I dunno - I can get the SFII unlocked for £20 by Orange after three months - no idea if there is a working unlock ready at the mo'
> The Galaxy I'm after is on O2 - and therefore my giffgaff SIM should play nice with it
> 
> ...


You're going to fall down on battery life vs the ipod with any smart phone.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 26, 2011)

Depends on use of course - if you like going out all day and not having to recharge your phone it's not going to be all that much cop - if it's just for commute and charge it will be fine.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 26, 2011)

what would three hours of listening to podcasts in the car do to the battery? If I set off with 100% I mean - how much left? 50%/ Less

I'd mainly use it on the bus (30mins twice a day) and  I tend to listen to podcasts in bed to help me nod off - rarely far away from a usb port so I'd be able to charge it at work/home and in the car come to think of it


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok, I used it as a music player through headphones for my whole 8 hour industrial shift, it was fully charged when I left home and had near as I could tell about 1/3 of the battery left at the end of my shift, I happily went to sleep knowing the alarm would go off to get me up in tme for work today.

I've now put in the new 32 gig card with lots more music on it (though by no means full), I didn't notice any major difference in scanning speed.

Games and internetz tend to rinse through battery far quicker though.

Of course it comes with a data cable so you only need a 12v usb socket converter to make your own car charger for most modern phones.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 2, 2011)

thanks for that stuffers
good to know
I've got a ciggy lighter/usb charger thingy in the car so it'd be getting charged anyway
as for games - don't bother much myself

interwebs - are you talking about using it on 3g or whatever for that or over wifi, or do they both rinse the battery?

I know games, well, some games, can drain the ipod touch battery in an hour (thanks kids) and web use does it but only if you're watching a lot of video streaming or streaming audio from the web - general Twitter Twattery and email checkery don't kill it so much


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 6, 2011)

When i say rinse it's not terrible but if you were using a lot of data either way then the battery may not last ages. 3g is fine for light use, but if you were say watching tell on it on the pub wifi then you'd notice it going down fairly soon. Games aren't great either but like you say that's fairly standard for smartphone


----------

